# Photo Eye Dilemma



## Hammond Sessions (Nov 4, 2009)

New to the forum and I have a question on Photoelectrical eye controls. I am not getting good service from what I am getting from my supplier. Tork is the brand I am using. Any suggestions for a better eye or one that has a heavier contact set in it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What are you doing with them? Photoeyes are less than pilot duty. If you're burning them out, have them switch a relay instead. Sick, Banner, AllenBradley, IFM. They're all the big players, but for my money, they're all the same. Describe your application and your failure modes a little more, please.


----------



## Hammond Sessions (Nov 4, 2009)

They work good if used with a relay, but if used on even one Metal halide light they don't seem to hold up. I had a system with 600 watts power usage and the eye lasted about 5 months.


----------



## Hammond Sessions (Nov 4, 2009)

In my humble opinion an 1800 watt eye ought to handle it.


----------



## Hammond Sessions (Nov 4, 2009)

They work good if used with a relay, but if used on even one Metal halide light they don't seem to hold up. I had a system with 600 watts power usage and the eye lasted about 5 months.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh.... Occupancy sensor. lol. 

The HID ratings on them are much lower than nameplate because of the high magnetic inrush. Indoors, outdoors?


----------



## Hammond Sessions (Nov 4, 2009)

Outdoors. Mostly floods or wallpaks. But not something I installed if I could use the relay setup.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, now we're communicating. A photo sensor for dusk to dawn operation. 

Tork is a high-quality brand. I'm not sure what your issue is. They should last for a decade or more. You using the proper voltage?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Get one of *these ... *









And One of *these....*











And walk away for 20 plus years....


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Hammond Sessions said:


> *New to the forum*


 *Hammond Sessions* 
Junior Member

Join Date: *Nov 2009*:blink::laughing: Welcome X's 6 years..


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Get one of *these ... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The expressway pole-light look may not suit the aesthetics of the install location.........."
but, yeah, they work forever.

To the OP, you may need to look at load calcs and consider inrush startup current as a factor. I have always used a SqD 8501 dedicated-purpose 30a contact rated power relay for higher loads. They last a REAL long time and fit in a 4&11 box with an extension ring. Many coil voltages available, I use them on BMS/EMS systems as well. Can be used for FA shutdown circuits as well, if piloted by a listed device (MR-101, PAM, etc.)


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Get one of *these ... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NYC uses these to control not only street lighting, but up to 10 150 watt HPS park lights.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> NYC uses these to control not only street lighting, but up to 10 150 watt HPS park lights.


I use them everywhere and never get complaint's about the aesthetics. Only other electricians complain about such things:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Another good thing about the setup is you can get photocells that do the opposite - turn the lights on at dawn and off at dusk. These are used to control lights inside underpasses and tunnels to prevent day blindness, but I use one on a garden pond pump - no waterfall noise at night prevents the raccoons from being attracted to the pond fish in the water.


----------

